# Logitech Setpoint missing file lusbfilt.sys



## LAFitz (Aug 5, 2007)

I have tried repeatedly to install my Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse combo since reformatting my hard drive after a crash (where it worked before). Although the setup process (both from cd and Logitech online support) appears to complete successfully, when I plug in the usb, I get the following message: 

"The file 'LUsbFilt.sys' on Logitech Setpoint Driver Disk is needed"

The location to which I'm referred for this file is: "C://Program Files/Common Files/logishrd/CDDRV2" However, when I click OK, it is not found. I have also tried searching for it in "C://Program Files/Common Files/logitech" and "C:/Program Files/Logitech"...but with the same results. Does anybody have a clue as to what I can do?

Thanks in advance,

Laurie


----------

